# Onkyo SR805 + XLR sound system



## thingmaker (May 21, 2010)

Hello everyone! I just joined, glad to see that there is a resource like this.

I have an Onkyo SR805 receiver for my projection system. I also have a Genelec sound system (5 x 8020a + 7050b sub). The problem is the genelecs are XLR and the Onkyo is strip wire connection. I was really surprised to see this on the Onkyo (always one important question that I forget to ask before buying...). 

From past experience it seems that you could always find some combination of adapters to hook things together but strip-wire puts a kink in that plan. 

Is there a way to still use these together? Or should I drop the Onkyo and find a comparable system that accepts XLR? (I will never give up my Genelecs!)

Thanks in advance. -Derryl


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Derryl,

Are the Genelecs internally powered? If they are your best bet is to purchase RCA to XLR adapters from monoprice and then use the pre-outs on the Onkyo.


----------



## thingmaker (May 21, 2010)

Hey Dave, thanks. Yes, they are internally powered. If I were to connect them as you suggest, would I still be able to control the volume from receiver? -Derryl


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Derryl,

Yes you would, the pre-out will still send a varying voltage which is the input level to the internal speaker amps. Keep in mind this method generally means you keep the volume knob on each speaker set to a fairly high level all the time and use the receiver to control volume.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Plug the rca pre-outs of the onkyo into a Samson S-Convert and then run the XLR cables to the speakers.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

You'd need three of those boxes if he went that route. That does get you the best balance to unbalanced connection - however you don't necessarily "need" that box for the system to work.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I run a bunch of powered monitors just this way with monoprice RCA's to XLR's and there is no need of an S-convert. I'd suggest placing all of the in put trims on the Genelec's to their center detent and fine tuning the volumes relative to each other with the reciever. There can be some slight variation in sensitivities and you'll need to compensate for differences in the distance to the LP. 

Hum can be a problem.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Plug the rca pre-outs of the onkyo into a Samson S-Convert and then run the XLR cables to the speakers.


That's usually unnecessary when going from consumer to pro. Especially with good quality pre-outs. 

Ricci recommendation of the Monoprice cable is the one to try IMO.


----------

